# Good news guys, it's got "Lots of fret life left still"



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

The belt sander special...


----------



## Grainslayer (Sep 26, 2016)

Previously owned/played by an orbital..I hate seeing guitars like this.How does this look like natural wear?


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

thats worth about $300 at this point, to me at least. It needs a heat gun to strip the rest off, then a good sand and clear finish.


----------



## Destracted (Aug 20, 2021)

Some guys should spend more time practicing scales and less time pretending they did.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

All relics look like that to me. Just sayin'.

That guitar is a crime scene.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I just paid a thousand bucks for a _GIBSON_ Firebird yesterday. If this guy thinks that POS is worth $750, he’s higher than giraffe pussy.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> I just paid a thousand bucks for a _GIBSON_ Firebird yesterday. I


No pictures, didn't happen


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Grainslayer said:


> Previously owned/played by an orbital..I hate seeing guitars like this.How does this look like natural wear?


First question I asked too.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Destracted said:


> Some guys should spend more time practicing scales and less time pretending they did.



You Sir, win the internet for today.

And I am so stealing that.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

2manyGuitars said:


> I just paid a thousand bucks for a _GIBSON_ Firebird yesterday. If this guy thinks that POS is worth $750, he’s higher than giraffe pussy.


So you went for it eh? Nice.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

BlueRocker said:


> No pictures, didn't happen



I've seen them, it did.


----------



## Destracted (Aug 20, 2021)

colchar said:


> You Sir, win the internet for today.
> 
> And I am so stealing that.


I was thoroughly inspired.


colchar said:


> You Sir, win the internet for today.
> 
> And I am so stealing that.


Please do! 👍


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

BlueRocker said:


> No pictures, didn't happen


Fine 🙄
But it’ll have to be tomorrow.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

I don’t think this was an attempt at a relic. This looks like a refin that was abandoned upon realizing that it takes 5 years to orbital sand through poly.

The only way to do this well is with a heat gun and a scraper. FYI, if its finished in poly.. you won’t like what you find underneath the paint.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Always12AM said:


> I don’t think this was an attempt at a relic. This looks like a refin that was abandoned upon realizing that it takes 5 years to orbital sand through poly.
> 
> The only way to do this well is with a heat gun and a scraper. FYI, if its finished in poly.. you won’t like what you find underneath the paint.


He advertises it as a "heavy relic". Perhaps that's just his way of pawning off an abandoned refin.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

2manyGuitars said:


> I just paid a thousand bucks for a _GIBSON_ Firebird yesterday. If this guy thinks that POS is worth $750, he’s higher than giraffe pussy.


That does seem high.

In that condition if it was a Gibson I might pay $750, knowing I could strip it and have Amanda do her thing to it.

I don't think that was an abandoned refin. I think that guy was trying to relic it and that's what he came up with.

To me, even the skillfully executed relic jobs look like they could use a refinish, but that's another thread.


----------



## DeeTee (Apr 16, 2018)

If Rory Gallagher had played a Firebird...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

at least its only an epi.


----------



## Grainslayer (Sep 26, 2016)

Diablo said:


> at least its only an epi.


Good point...Unlike the fender custom $hops


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

GuitarT said:


> He advertises it as a "heavy relic". Perhaps that's just his way of pawning off an abandoned refin.


I suspect the same thing.
I feel bad because I know what it’s like to be defeated by a project.


----------



## Destracted (Aug 20, 2021)

+1 refin. Why else would you avoid the silkscreened







neck logo while sanding.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Destracted said:


> +1 refin. Why else would you avoid the silkscreened
> View attachment 381489
> neck logo while sanding.



Because that adds value when he's trying to sell it.


----------



## Jackvulcan9000 (Sep 4, 2021)

Pelham Blue refin would be a great idea.


----------

